
CompLearn: Apply Compression to Discover Patterns - agarttha
https://complearn.org/
======
carapace
I first heard about this in the context of language categorization.

You compress samples of each language and then to categorize a new sample you
compress it with each compressor and the one that does the best job tells you
what language.

